

Michael Tsai: Subversion to Git - nickb
http://mjtsai.com/blog/2007/07/15/subversion-to-git/

======
staunch
I'm using both on different projects. I've run into some subversion bugs and
never had any problems with git so far. I'm a fairly boring user who uses the
command line interface and doesn't do anything very tricky. I'm
enthusiastically using git for all my new stuff.

I definitely think all open source projects should move to distributed
revision control, like git, so the commit access problem is eliminated.

------
jsjenkins168
Git looks really cool, but there just isnt enough support yet to make it a
viable alternative to SVN, IMHO. Once there is a good Eclipse plug in, Apache
extension, etc we may switch over but until then Git looks to be only really
be useful to the most hardcore (think Linux kernel developers).

~~~
jamongkad
Git is worth a look....yet again I don't know why this guy got down modded.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Thanks, I'd like to check it out more when I have time... I mean hey if Linus
Torvalds swears by it then its gotta be cool right?

Not surprised I got down modded, revision control is apparently a very
passionate subject for some people.

------
ivankirigin
Asking some folks who know about such things in detail, they said this about
Git: \- Designed specifically to deal with managing the Linux kernel \- Not
suited for large projects \- Reliability of the database is way below
acceptable levels.

Svn works pretty well.

~~~
neilc
I suggest that "those folks" don't have a clue, at least if their quoted
response is any indication. Git is plainly "suited for large projects" (if the
kernel qualifies as large), and I'm mystified as to why they think the
"database" is unreliable in comparison with other VC systems (Git places a
pretty strong emphasis on guaranteeing that exactly the same content that was
put into the system can be subsequently retrieved).

~~~
ivankirigin
This goes to show it's an issue. The source is a very smart guy, but I too was
confused about the "large project" comment. I work in robotics, whose systems
can get very, very large.

And perhaps by large, he means many different projects in a company. I don't
know enough about Git to say.

